# Vodka & Guacamole



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Here they are, I'm new to the forum, I had my first rats yesterday and, since in my country we don't have many informations about them, I decided to register here to ask for help.
Vodka is the white one, the other one with brown head is Guacamole


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Your rats are cute!


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Every rat is cute! 
Guacamole is a bit shy and he's a bit afraid of... Well pretty much anything  Vodka is more curious and open to the new things apparently


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

precious babies!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Welcome! Cute babies 

Where are you from that rats are not common pets?


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

I'm Italian, here in Italy whenever I said "I have 2 pet rats" people freaked out "they are disgusting" "they are useless" "get a dog" "they wouldn't keep you company" and so on, no, here in Italy rats are sold mostly as feeders rat, Vodka and Guacamole were feeders, it will be much harder to tame them but hopefully I'll bond with them.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Props to being the open minded one! Your baby rats will love you for it.

I beleive we have had a few Italian members, and they have all said that rats are not really pets in italy and said they had a very hard time finding a vet and what not.

I wish you much luck in your rat keeping


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Thank you Kiko!
We actually have like... 4 breeder for fancy rats
"Goga's Rats" 
"Sette Ratti"
"I ratti vostri"
And another one I don't remember, plus apparently new ones are comin out now, hopefully we'll have more and more, so people will stop talking bad about my furry friends


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It all starts somewhere. Some places are not as savvy on rat keeping as others, but the only way to become savvy is to learn. And many places are doing that and it's great.
Places where rats were considered vermin to everyone are now finding that they make good pets


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Changin topic, I am planning the "making of" for a new cage, the cages in stores are too small or too expensive, I think that with little money I can buy the materials to make a "Rat Ville", it will take a little, mostly to find the parts, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't tried to make my own cage myself, but have heard it is worth it. Especially because you can design the cage the way you want it to look.


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

It doesn't really matter how it look, I'm goin to make it BIG, I wanna make it as tall as I am at least, with ropes, hammoch, pipes, places for them to hide...


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

It seems like you're going to be a very good parent! Congrats on the babies and good luck with the house. Pics when you are done!

Today, I still get the "rats are disgusting" and that they are "pests". I love mine though and think I will always have rats now.


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

I'm havin a very hard time taming them tho


----------



## ratchilla (May 12, 2011)

Patience, treats and gloves (especially if they are biting) can be your best friend. Work up from being near and talking to them (even reading stories). Give treats and pets (love) often. You might even want to wear a towel (wrap it around your body for a few hours) and then put it in there for them to lay on. 

My girls, even though not feeders, took a while to get used to me. They didn't bite at all, they just didn't want to come around me or out of the cage. I'd sit with them in the bathroom (where they have to be by me) or on my bed (where they wouldn't jump down). Now, if I even look at them they run to the door to be let out. 

What specific issues are you having?


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Well reading what you just saying maybe I don't really have issues, I'll link you to the discussion I made if you don't mind.
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,26377.0.html


----------



## arkindal (May 8, 2011)

Also, how long can it take to tame pet rats? I'll keep doin what I have to but I'd love to have an idea so I won't worry if it take long.


----------

